
Names You Need to Know in 2011: R Data Analysis Software - J3L2404
http://blogs.forbes.com/smcnally/2010/11/10/names-you-need-to-know-in-2011-r-data-analysis-software/
======
kolchak
Posted a comment on Forbes calling out that the article incorrectly credits
Norman Nie as the "creator" of R.

~~~
smcnally
thanks, kolchak -

I've corrected the article per your feedback -

S

~~~
kolchak
Thanks for your gracious and speedy adjustment. I realize my note may have
come across with a bit more venom than required under the circumstances; I'll
blame the stupefying "Cooks Source" incident for that. ;)

